# EI Fertilization



## gattie (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello,

where can i buy Micro and Macro nutrients in GTA? I am looking to make my own not buy them pre-made. I thought there were places where you can buy them and mix them up but my google search is not yielding anything for me at the moment. I would appreciate if anyone willing to share the information


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Most hydroponics shops will have them.


----------



## gattie (Jan 7, 2019)

thanks Greg! I tried to see it from their website but i couldn't find them. I will visit some stores once we are allowed.


----------



## gattie (Jan 7, 2019)

i got it from homegrown hydroponics near the Pearson airport, in case anyone is looking to purchase


----------



## Juanco (Mar 23, 2021)

Any place around durham?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

There is a lot of online retailers that sell dry powders that you can dose directly into the tank or use a dosing calculator to create your own liquid blend. Not sure if I can link to specific sites but just search "planted tank dry fertilizer" and a wealth of info comes up. As mentioned above, you can also get most if not all of the common dries from most local hydroponic shops. 

I have been mixing my own and dosing dry dosing for years. I have also been creating my own micro mixes using the individual micronutrients. This gives you way more control over what you are actually dosing. It is not for everyone, if you are running a high light, high Co2 tank full of fast-growing stem plants then no questions mixing your own is the way to go. If on the other hand, you are running a low-tech tank with a lot of slower-growing plants, I personally would stick to premixed formulas. 

To each their own I guess.


----------

